# A work table with cam work holders



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I am trying to remember who made a small, BD Workmate size, work table that used positionable cams for work holding. The table surface was drilled for dropping in the cams that could be rotated to hold the work.

I though it might have been Wolfcraft but I do not see it on their web site … it is possible that it is an obsolete product!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about that, although I still have an old 35" Workmate that occasionally gets dragged out for certain clamping situations. My multipurpose bench has taken over most of its functions, with its slots in its top.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe fellow LJ, GarageWoodworks, uses cams like that on his workbench.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Makita task master


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Seems like they'd be easy to make for a workmate looking at how the holders are produced.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I think a little more detail!
The work holders actually look like a *snail cam* (lower image)









which are actually rotated into the work to be held!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you are on it

here is fellow LJ Dave
did some
just like your lower drawing


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, that's what I was looking for. Thanks *patron*!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Make it out of the ol Fibonacci spiral.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup, SuperDave did it


----------

